# For Sale



## Taylar Motorbikes (Feb 27, 2019)

Heavy duty, custom built frame and fork. Built with all hand fabricated parts and high quality components.
New build, test ridden only.

Honda GC160 engine with 22m.m. Mikuni carburator, governor removed, chrome engine dress up kit; wide cranks for engine clearance. Period correct pedals and grips.
Rear drop stand with spring loaded clip, locking tool box with key. Front drum brake, 11 gauge spokes,
built in axle adjusters.
Stainless header, stainless intake manifold, chrome/ polished trim, brass petcock. Red powder coat finish.

Picture depicts the stock carburator, but it has since been upgraded to a Mikuni.

Taylar Motorbikes is known for fabricating high quality bikes and components. Most of our builds are custom one- off commissions. Take this rare opportunity to own a pre-built, ready to ride Taylar cycle or contact us to start your own custom build.


----------



## b 17 fan (Feb 27, 2019)

Beauty , but is it affordable?


----------



## Taylar Motorbikes (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm asking $4,999.


----------



## MotoMagz (Feb 27, 2019)

Taylar Motorbikes said:


> I'm asking $4,999.



That’s a Super Deal !


----------



## Rusty72 (Feb 27, 2019)

I got one from him. Dan does great work.


----------

